# Inappropriate?



## LuckySo-n-So

So I posted a few of my gymnastics photos on my regular LSU forum.

A few people considered three of my photos to be inappropriate and distasteful at best and obscene at worst.

All I did was take photos of a gymnastics meet, trying to better my skills in a challenging environment.

Opinions?

The offending photos:


----------



## chameloeonv8

I think you could have chosen more flattering angles for pictures 1 and 3. I wouldn't say those would be great pictures to a client or team if they had asked for shots.


----------



## BKMOOD

The first picture, well, is a bit less than flattering.  Pictures 2 and 3, however, are just like the pictures I've seen in a thousand sports magazines and newspapers.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

You're in the US. Deal with it :lmao:

I am glad to be moving to Europe so I don't have to deal with stupid sh*t like this. There is absolutely nothing wrong with your photos except that we have a lot of people who either freak out at the slightest hint of sex (crotch shot) or masturbate to this kind of shots... 

And please don't ask me why. I have no idea...


----------



## keith foster

I don't see anything obscene about the shots at all.   I agree they may not be the most flattering shots.   If this image is obscene then the fault is on the athlete, the sport and the uniform.  I think you did a good job freezing the action and getting proper focus in a tough light situation.  
But..... *I * wouldn't probably have posted them unless I just didn't have any other shots of this athlete and event.


----------



## Joves

c.cloudwalker said:


> You're in the US. Deal with it :lmao:
> 
> I am glad to be moving to Europe so I don't have to deal with stupid sh*t like this. There is absolutely nothing wrong with your photos except that we have a lot of people who either freak out at the slightest hint of sex (crotch shot) or masturbate to this kind of shots...
> 
> And please don't ask me why. I have no idea...


 
 So now your saying it is not OK to mastubate to these. But no sh!t it is just a case of politically correct thinking gone wild. There seems to be alot of that going around. Personally I would find more shots that would offend them and post them just to piss in their Wheatties.


----------



## RalphP13

I have no problem with the appropriateness or inappropriateness of image #2.

I believe image #3 is less than flattering to the gymnast. I don't know if I would go so far as to call this image inappropriate or obscene, but if I were that gymnast, I don't think I would want that photo of me posted on my school forum. (Although, if I was ever that far up in the air doing a split, there would need to be photographic proof for anyone to ever believe that.)

That brings us to Image #1. Not only is this image not flattering to the gymnast, it actually brings focus to her crotch. Certainly, I think I would have deleted this image and never looked back on it.  Of course it's your right to post it, however, what do you think the gymnast's response would have been if you showed this image to her and asked, "what you think of this photo of you"?

Just my opinion.  

Thanks, Ralph


----------



## nemopaice

The first one is the only one I could imagine anyone calling lurid or anything and I wouldn't have use it. Not because I think one way or another, but because I am well aware how other people may react. 





			
				RalphP13 said:
			
		

> That brings us to Image #1. Not only is this image not flattering to the gymnast, it actually brings focus to her crotch. Certainly, I think I would have deleted this image and never looked back on it.


 I would go along with that bit. 

Having said that, I have seen photos of gymnasts and figure skaters that are just as "distasteful" as photo one. I think the people that see things like this and sex immediately pops in there brain have the real problem. 

It's cultural I guess and here in America, we are the biggest prudes on the planet, next to maybe the middle eastern world. (no offense to the middle east, but showing hair in public taboo? please) But then again it's cultural. I'd like to see how these people would react if they went to Africa or the likes, and saw the women with there knockers hangin' out all over the place?

Anybody remember or realize that here in America, it wasn't that long ago when even men were not aloud to go topless on the beach? It's nuts IMO!


----------



## Mike_E

2 is good, 3 is OK and number 1 I wouldn't have shown as it's an awkward shot that does little to display the  difficulty of the manoeuvre nor any other personal information about the athlete.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Ive seen nudes, partial nudes, and partial shots of this nature all over here. If those are not offensive, but yours are......then im confused. lol
its photography guys, seriously come on. I think the angles on them are a little odd ( or embarrassing for her), but nothing unusual for anyone who is familiar with that sport.
 Were all adults suck it up lol


----------



## Garbz

I could take a photo of my girlfriends naked ankles and offend someone in the world. It is a certainty. Prudes can deal with it. If their view is matched by the moderator of the forum than so be it. There's not a lot you can do about it, and more importantly you should really accept that not everyone will like what you do, and that isn't just limited to photography.


----------



## FrankLamont

Why, what were _they_ thinking? 

I was thinking more of, well, I don't know - perhaps photography of a sport, maybe?


----------



## Iron Flatline

I'm not going to do any America-bashing because I actually love the US, but that part is just stooOopid... how are these sexy?

No 1 the crop is too narrow, which really emphasizes the spread, but hardly in a sexy way. No 2 is very good, and No 3 is interesting because it shows an athletic intensity... But NOTHING makes me want to fool around with that woman at that particular moment.


----------



## rocdoc

I think the photos are not great, as photography goes. Obscene or lurid however, well... As others said, this is an approach seen often in large parts of the US. Remember that this is the country where works of art in museums get their genitals covered up with cloth (not everywhere, it's a big country, but it surely happens in parts of it). It is also an amazing country, where you find opportunities like nowhere else, so I am not planning to move as others said, but we do have to acknowledge the fact that ignorance passes for a virtue all too often here.


----------



## skieur

I can understand both sides.  On the one hand there is a general rule in this sort of journalistic photography and in pro television as well to avoid "crotch shots".  Most experienced pros have heard of it and pay attention to camera angles. I am aware of it, because I have done shooting in the classroom and in school events and sports in both stills and video.  On the other hand, a photographer needs to be careful if he/she has the option of choosing his/her shooting location at an event.  If the shooting location and therefore the camera angle is beyond the control of the photographer then it becomes a difficult challenge.

skieur


----------



## LuckySo-n-So

Thanks for your responses, guys (and gals, as the case may be :mrgreen.

First and foremost, I am quite aware that none of these photos are very good from an image quality standpoint (see my thread in the Equipment Forum).  I posted them on the LSU site because they are LSU related  (the website is not officially affiliated with LSU, however, it is the most popular fan website).

Photo #1 is obviously the most questionable.  It even makes me a bit uncomfortable, and it does seem a bit gratuitous for the simple fact that the point of focus is the young lady's crotch.  Had her face been in the photo, it would have lessened the "shock" value.  All that being said, I am of the school of thought that the action occurred at a NCAA sanctioned athletic event, and as such, is perfectly legitimate to photograph.

Photo#2:  I have seen countless photos of male gymnasts on the High Bar in this exact same position, or a variation of it.  The only difference is that they are wearing pants.

Photo#3:  Decent action shot.  Stopping _most _of the action at the high point of her split over the beam.  It's not very good aesthetically because she wasn't facing me.

These are my thoughts.

Thanks for yours!

:cheers:


----------



## brileyphotog

My biggest problem with shots one and two is the lack of faces - a huge no-no for sports journalism. The third shot is fantastic.


----------



## Moe

I think the shots are fine. I haven't shot sports, so I can't really give critique. But, after Derrel's post on the new Sigma lenses I went to their website. The very first photo that comes up is a photo of a female hurdler, from below, mid-hurdle. It's more offensive than any of yours (if one is offended by such things; those who are offended shouldn't go to their website.)

Sigma Corporation of America - Digital camera lenses, Digital Cameras, Electronic Flashes, Camera Accessories

Just found it interesting.


----------



## thoughtcryme

Who exactly is it that has a problem with these photos?

Doing splits like that is one of the tricks that these girls are being judged on.
When you train for doing this, you want people to remember how well you executed a maneuver.

The girl is in mid-air doing a perfect split!
Everybody watching is looking at her crotch too.
This girl herself is looking at other girls crotches to see how well they pull off the trick.

If it were me, I'd blur the crotch area like they do in asian porn, then resubmit the shots.
If that didn't work I'd copy and paste the olympic logo over the crotch area, then resubmit.


----------

